# recording hard guitar...



## awesome wells (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Marco,
nice subtle front door to your studio...I take it you specialize in folk music?
I have just been approached by a lovely lady who wants to record a few original tracks of melodic hard rock. She is a wild guitarist and is taking the next month to sharpen her guitar chops. I am excited, she sounds great. I am looking for opinions about methods for recording quad boxes. I thought I might build a large iso box to put over the quad box, with a ribbon mic and possibly SM57 inside. We would then monitor in cans or studio monitors. 
If anyone has a secret method they would like to share (er..so it wouldn't be a secret...)
.....


All the best,
Steve


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

hello,

Just to clarify, quad box you mean a 4x12 guitar cab? If thats the case then sm57 and a ribbon are fine choices but leave the iso box out unless you need. let that cab/room thing work its magic.


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm with bantam on that one. speakers move air and if theyre in a closed box theres no where for the air to go and it makes the mics sound odd. Can you at the very least put the cab in a different room? whether you can do that or not, a handy trick i do is to have the musician wear some in ear monitors/ear-bud headphones and then pop a pair of construction ear-cups over their ears. Makes for great isolation. I have an old pair of sen px100s and i took the phones off the head-set part and actually just fit them right into a pair of construction cups and now theyre basically a set of very isolating headphones (without having things in your ears... i hate that).


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree with the above sentiments, with a 4x12 cab you need to capture the sound of the room. you can even try setting it up in the hall, corridor, kitchen etc but it's all about moving large quantities of air....

with one caveat....if you're overdubbing several guitar parts, you need to vary your process a little bit, or get the recordings a little drier so you can process them differently.....


----------

